# Flexible Fit Equestrian review



## Dancer (Sep 10, 2015)

I have had a great experience with purchasing through this company and wanted to share for those who might be in the same position as me, looking for a bridle that is a great quality, huge range, affordable price and that FITS! 

My horse has never been an off the rack fit and I have never had much luck with expensive custom made bridles so I was welcome to the idea of trying this brand where I could choose each bridle part size individually. The measuring chart was easy to use and measure my own bridle to get the correct sized pieces for my Flexible Fit bridle. I did have a little trouble choosing which browband I wanted :dance-smiley05: so I ordered two! I have one for every day and one for competitions 

I ordered the bridle online and received it very quickly in the post. The first thing I noticed was that the bridle didn't require any 'breaking in' or oiling, the leather is so beautifully soft. I just used a leather cream on it to keep it clean and looking new when it needed it. 

I would highly recommend checking out their website, there are lots of styles to choose from that I'm sure will fulfil requirements for people like me who had something fairly specific that they wanted and couldn't find. They have converter nosebands without cranks and the option of flash straps which is what I wanted in a bridle, choices!


----------

